# men and using "she" to refer to inanimate objects.



## zolof (Apr 13, 2011)

alot of men i hear and know use she to refer to things such as trucks and electronics. Why? is it the mentality? could it relate with realtionships man+women?


----------



## carson (Jan 21, 2011)

Could be they allow it to mean something emotional to them and in their minds, emotions are for women or the only thing they allow themselves to acknowledge emotions for are those towards women. They may feel that a car with a large engine is masculine, but to say you have emotions for something masculine would be too "gay". It's much the same as people getting wound up about damage to their car, or parking tickets, as if the car is actually them or their loved ones. The gender of objects is cultural. The sea, for instance, is refered to as male or female depending on where in the world you are. Jung said the sea was female and those who spent a lot of time on it had issues with their mothers. Symoblically, cars are often viewed as images of the ego - they way we progress through life, our attitude and world view. In film you'll find characters having "car crashes" that herald major life changes. People lose their vehicles, have them towed, impounded, try to get them back.
It's marginally interesting, but the trap is begining to see everything as an element of a story that has no more relevence than the next.


----------



## Priority Zero (Jan 28, 2011)

I named my car Christine because she is a beautiful woman. But more to the point, when I learned to drive manual, she lunged and humbled me. She reminds me of the car from the movie Christine. She has no heart. She is mean. She is vicious. She is my everything.


----------



## pinkrasputin (Apr 13, 2009)

What country are you in? There are the masculine and feminine forms for nouns in a lot of languages.


----------



## zolof (Apr 13, 2011)

no offense, i think when people name things such as there cars, its desperation for love, for a loving woman companio, weather they consciously realize it or not.


----------



## Vexilla Regis (May 4, 2011)

Ohhhh Lord. 

What do you make of me naming my car, "b***h???"


----------



## zolof (Apr 13, 2011)

I make of you as a INTP. What INTP is desparate for love. naming it bitch just makes you different from society. Thats the spirit


----------



## Vexilla Regis (May 4, 2011)

You are right, I named her "B***H," because she was a pain in the @ss to park...
When I was younger, I always tried to be like everyone else- to no avail-
Being eccentric is bitchin.'


----------



## zolof (Apr 13, 2011)

Another point, you didn't name it because of a girl, only because it was a "bitch"to park. That name is completely relevant to the situation. Being eccentric is bitchin. D


----------

